# [EVDL] good SSR to enable dc/dc converter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about using this SSR to turn on/off my dc/dc converter's
high voltage input with my ignition switch:

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Magnecraft-Schneider-Electric/6312AXXMDS-DC3/?qs=sM65QCCvveG0Qp14f2v%252b1A%3d%3d

Anyone think this is a bad idea?

thanks,
-ben

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

As long as your pack voltage is less than 200V and your DC-DC will draw less
than 6-8A, I think you will be in good shape. When installing it, be
careful not to short its outputs (the inputs of the Converter). I killed a
cheap SSR by doing that. It failed on also.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Ben Jarrrett
> Sent: Tuesday, January 17, 2012 9:16 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: [EVDL] good SSR to enable dc/dc converter
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about using this SSR to turn on/off my dc/dc converter's high
> voltage input with my ignition switch:
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Magnecraft-Schneider-
> Electric/6312AXXMDS-DC3/?qs=sM65QCCvveG0Qp14f2v%252b1A%3d%3d
> 
> Anyone think this is a bad idea?
> 
> thanks,
> -ben
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Lee and Mike for the comments so far.

So let's say I use:

SSR below
Elcon DC/DC converter
6A inrush limiter


Will the SSR act as a natural inrush limiter? 
If I slow my input switching, will that slow my output switching?

Could I install my inrush limiter on the pack side of the SSR (instead of the DC/DC converter side)
to control inrush through the SSR? Do I even care about inrush to the SSR?

One more question. Can I just use a 300A 12V battery selector as a switch for my 160V DC (probably at 5A max).

thanks!!!
-ben



> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > On 1/17/2012 10:15 PM, Ben Jarrrett wrote:
> >> I'm thinking about using this SSR to turn on/off my dc/dc
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >> It's much easier to find relays with DC ratings. Common ones used
> >> on DC are the Potter & Brumfield PRD series or KUEP series.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmm my pack is a nominal 160V so these look a tad undersized for me. Otherwise, I would grab them. 


Sent from my iPad



> "John G. Lussmyer" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 1/18/2012 5:48 PM, Lee Hart wrote:
> >> It's much easier to find relays with DC ratings. Again, it may not be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You are switching a power circuit, not a control circuit. Relays are 
normally use for control circuits and contactors for power circuits.

I am using a pair of Tyco Kilovac Lev 200 contactors that are rated up to 
320 volts to turn on a bank of IOTA's rated at 180 amps.

Source: from EV Source.

These are cheaper than the NTE Solid State Relays that you can get from 
nte.com that I use for my heater circuits.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ben Jarrett" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, January 18, 2012 9:28 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] good SSR to enable dc/dc converter


>
>
> Hmmm my pack is a nominal 160V so these look a tad undersized for me. 
> Otherwise, I would grab them.
>
>
> Sent from my iPad
>
> On Jan 18, 2012, at 9:18 PM, "John G. Lussmyer" <[email protected]> 


> > wrote:
> >
> > > On 1/18/2012 5:48 PM, Lee Hart wrote:
> > >> It's much easier to find relays with DC ratings. Again, it may not be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I guess the main issue i have with using a contactor is that it needs 1amp (12 watts) to stay on. Perhaps reliability outweighs effeciency. 

-ben
sent from my iphone



> "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > You are switching a power circuit, not a control circuit. Relays are
> > normally use for control circuits and contactors for power circuits.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's my math for what I need.

* I'm planning on needing a maximum 30 amps (12V) from my dc/dc converter
* So I need 360 Watts
* 360 Watts / 160V = 2.25 amps.
* double this for inefficiencies, margin, battery swing, etc = 4.5 amps.

I really like the concept of an SSR. I may start with the SSR and see
how it goes. 

thanks for all your contributions and please keep the ideas coming!

-ben




> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > On 1/19/2012 1:57 PM, Ben Jarrett wrote:
> >> I guess the main issue i have with using a contactor is that it
> ...


----------

